# Early AF very heavy



## Emma (Apr 16, 2002)

Dear Peter
Probablly nothing...

I am a normal 29-33 day cycler and have been ttc for 6 yrs, one round of IVF where I had a chemical pg.
Anyway, this month my af arrived on day 27..the earlist i have ever been and its extremely heavy and lots of clots which are very large.
Is this just on of those things, or something else to worry about, maybe an early mc..?

I hope you can help.
thanks alot
Em


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Em,

This is absolutely normal unless you have excess pain, fever or lose large amounts of blood (not clots). If any of these occur then seek medical help. It is unlikely to be an early miscarriage unless you had any pregnancy type symptoms (bloating, breat tenderness, nausea and so on).

Hope this helps!

Peter



Emma said:


> Dear Peter
> Probablly nothing...
> 
> I am a normal 29-33 day cycler and have been ttc for 6 yrs, one round of IVF where I had a chemical pg.
> ...


----------

